# Where do I get Turbinado Sugar



## dave from mesa (Mar 15, 2010)

Been seeing this alot on this forum. Would like to give it a try. So where do I get it?

thanks and good smoking.


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 15, 2010)

I get mine from this store when i order my special, hard to find spices.

Might give them a try, fast shipping.

http://store.firehousepantrystore.co...-and-nuts.html


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 15, 2010)

Turbinado sugar is the same as raw sugar.  You probably can get it at your local grocery store, it's fairly common now.


----------



## fired up (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, any major grocery store should have it. There is a brand called Sugar in the Raw. It comes in bulk and packets.


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 15, 2010)

As stated above I have even found it at wally world.  Look for Raw sugar as well as turbinado.


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 15, 2010)

Wally world, safeway, Krogers...


----------



## dave from mesa (Mar 16, 2010)

So can this be substituted for brown sugar?


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes I use "Sugar in the Raw" (turbinado sugar) in place of brown sugar in most all my rubs


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 16, 2010)

You can but brown sugar has some other stuff in it. But that turbinado sugar is real common and in almost any grocery store.


----------



## fired up (Mar 16, 2010)

Brown sugar is simply white sugar mixed with molasses.


----------



## brae (Mar 16, 2010)

Turbinato is much lighter than brown sugar and no molasses.  You can buy it at safeway, giant, krogers...really, any supermarket here on the east coast.


----------



## dave from mesa (Mar 16, 2010)

So do I use it in place of regular white sugar. Just trying to find out how and why to use it.


----------



## rgacat (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm with Dave on this. Do you sub it one for one? I bought mine at wallyworld.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes you can, it's just a slightly different flavour.


----------



## jd08 (Mar 16, 2010)

The only difference between refined white sugar, raw sugar, turbinado, demerara, and light and dark brown sugar is the molasses content. 

Turbinado/demerara has larger grains than raw sugar because of the way the cane juice is cooled, which allows larger crystals to form.

The only things that come from the milling/refining of sugar cane is sugar, molasses, and bagasse, which is the fibrous part of the plant.


----------



## brae (Mar 16, 2010)

Here is something I found:

  Turbinado sugar is a  delicious alternative to table sugar.   Unlike typical granulated  sugar, Turbinado sugar  crystals are much larger, and are made at an earlier period in the sugar cane  processing method.  It retains some of the flavor of molasses, a  natural byproduct of the sugar  process, which makes it a desirable addition to tea or coffee.
The  first pressing of the sugar  cane yields Turbinado sugar.   It looks notably different from granulated sugar  because it has much larger crystals and is golden to brown in color.   It also is considered by some to be “healthier” since it receives less  processing than does white  sugar.  

  Unlike granulated sugar,  Turbinado sugar tends  to hold more moisture, and is lower in calories.   A basic teaspoon of  Turbinado sugar  contains 11 calories, while granulated sugar  contains 16.  Because it is a little moister than white sugar, Turbinado sugar can become  hardened if exposed to too much air.  Those who manufacture turbinado sugar recommend storing  it, like brown  sugar, in an airtight container.
 Some manufacturers  refer to Turbinado sugar  as raw sugar.   It can be packaged and sold under numerous names, but one of the most  popular of these is “Sugar  in the Raw.”  It is often sold in small single serving packages for use  on restaurant tables, but with a little searching, one can find larger  quantities of Turbinado sugar  for sale.
 Recipes that call for Turbinado sugar  tend to replace brown sugar  with turbinado varieties.  In recipes that call for extreme accuracy of  ingredients, one should not replace table sugar  with Turbinado sugar  because it will add some moisture to the final product.   In many baked  goods like cookies or muffins,  Turbinado sugar can  actually benefit the end result because it has additional moisture.   
   Turbinado sugar makes a  great topping for cinnamon sugar cookies,  and works well in graham cracker piecrusts too.  Some people praise it  especially on cinnamon toast.  Other chefs enjoy using Turbinado sugar on crème caramel and claim  it melts and caramelizes with greater ease.


Hope this helps


----------



## phil brown (Mar 16, 2010)

Turbinado is surprisingly easy to find these days. I've seen it in all the grocery stores I frequent now.

The difference between "raw" sugar and brown sugar is in the processing. Raw sugars are simply less refined, i.e., they retain more of the character of sugar cane, namely the molasses content. The common brown sugar you see in stores (e.g., Domino) is simply made by taking the white sugar (highly refined) and adding back a portion of the molasses that was removed in processing. Refined sugar + refined molasses = refined brown sugar.  In my experience, the less refined sugars not only taste better, but stand up much better to heat - quite useful if you're using it in a rub. Like honey, they also help baked goods retain moisture.

The various raw sugars contain different amounts of molasses, like light and dark brown sugar.  Turbinado is like a very light brown sugar, demerara is like a light to medium brown sugar, and muscovado is like a very dark brown sugar. I currently use demerara as a substitute for all kinds of brown sugar, and even in place of white sugar a lot of the time. The brand I buy is called Florida Crystals, and it comes in a 44 oz plastic container. I've yet to try muscovado, but I know that more molasses flavor can't be bad.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

The grocery store, in the baking aisle.  I haven't seen a single local store that doesn't have it.


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 17, 2010)

Turbinado sugar and light brown sugar have the same molasses content, Turbinado sugar burns at a higher temp than other sugars so it stands up better to the long cook times of BBQing. I use it in all my rubs except the wing dust. Sometimes I put it on my breakfast oatmeal. Good Stuff


----------



## redfishr (Sep 25, 2016)

When you do that you miss out on the molasses flavor. Brown sugar is made using molasses


----------



## dave from mesa (Mar 15, 2010)

Been seeing this alot on this forum. Would like to give it a try. So where do I get it?

thanks and good smoking.


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 15, 2010)

I get mine from this store when i order my special, hard to find spices.

Might give them a try, fast shipping.

http://store.firehousepantrystore.co...-and-nuts.html


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 15, 2010)

Turbinado sugar is the same as raw sugar.  You probably can get it at your local grocery store, it's fairly common now.


----------



## fired up (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, any major grocery store should have it. There is a brand called Sugar in the Raw. It comes in bulk and packets.


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 15, 2010)

As stated above I have even found it at wally world.  Look for Raw sugar as well as turbinado.


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 15, 2010)

Wally world, safeway, Krogers...


----------



## dave from mesa (Mar 16, 2010)

So can this be substituted for brown sugar?


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes I use "Sugar in the Raw" (turbinado sugar) in place of brown sugar in most all my rubs


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 16, 2010)

You can but brown sugar has some other stuff in it. But that turbinado sugar is real common and in almost any grocery store.


----------



## fired up (Mar 16, 2010)

Brown sugar is simply white sugar mixed with molasses.


----------



## brae (Mar 16, 2010)

Turbinato is much lighter than brown sugar and no molasses.  You can buy it at safeway, giant, krogers...really, any supermarket here on the east coast.


----------



## dave from mesa (Mar 16, 2010)

So do I use it in place of regular white sugar. Just trying to find out how and why to use it.


----------



## rgacat (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm with Dave on this. Do you sub it one for one? I bought mine at wallyworld.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes you can, it's just a slightly different flavour.


----------



## jd08 (Mar 16, 2010)

The only difference between refined white sugar, raw sugar, turbinado, demerara, and light and dark brown sugar is the molasses content. 

Turbinado/demerara has larger grains than raw sugar because of the way the cane juice is cooled, which allows larger crystals to form.

The only things that come from the milling/refining of sugar cane is sugar, molasses, and bagasse, which is the fibrous part of the plant.


----------



## brae (Mar 16, 2010)

Here is something I found:

  Turbinado sugar is a  delicious alternative to table sugar.   Unlike typical granulated  sugar, Turbinado sugar  crystals are much larger, and are made at an earlier period in the sugar cane  processing method.  It retains some of the flavor of molasses, a  natural byproduct of the sugar  process, which makes it a desirable addition to tea or coffee.
The  first pressing of the sugar  cane yields Turbinado sugar.   It looks notably different from granulated sugar  because it has much larger crystals and is golden to brown in color.   It also is considered by some to be “healthier” since it receives less  processing than does white  sugar.  

  Unlike granulated sugar,  Turbinado sugar tends  to hold more moisture, and is lower in calories.   A basic teaspoon of  Turbinado sugar  contains 11 calories, while granulated sugar  contains 16.  Because it is a little moister than white sugar, Turbinado sugar can become  hardened if exposed to too much air.  Those who manufacture turbinado sugar recommend storing  it, like brown  sugar, in an airtight container.
 Some manufacturers  refer to Turbinado sugar  as raw sugar.   It can be packaged and sold under numerous names, but one of the most  popular of these is “Sugar  in the Raw.”  It is often sold in small single serving packages for use  on restaurant tables, but with a little searching, one can find larger  quantities of Turbinado sugar  for sale.
 Recipes that call for Turbinado sugar  tend to replace brown sugar  with turbinado varieties.  In recipes that call for extreme accuracy of  ingredients, one should not replace table sugar  with Turbinado sugar  because it will add some moisture to the final product.   In many baked  goods like cookies or muffins,  Turbinado sugar can  actually benefit the end result because it has additional moisture.   
   Turbinado sugar makes a  great topping for cinnamon sugar cookies,  and works well in graham cracker piecrusts too.  Some people praise it  especially on cinnamon toast.  Other chefs enjoy using Turbinado sugar on crème caramel and claim  it melts and caramelizes with greater ease.


Hope this helps


----------



## phil brown (Mar 16, 2010)

Turbinado is surprisingly easy to find these days. I've seen it in all the grocery stores I frequent now.

The difference between "raw" sugar and brown sugar is in the processing. Raw sugars are simply less refined, i.e., they retain more of the character of sugar cane, namely the molasses content. The common brown sugar you see in stores (e.g., Domino) is simply made by taking the white sugar (highly refined) and adding back a portion of the molasses that was removed in processing. Refined sugar + refined molasses = refined brown sugar.  In my experience, the less refined sugars not only taste better, but stand up much better to heat - quite useful if you're using it in a rub. Like honey, they also help baked goods retain moisture.

The various raw sugars contain different amounts of molasses, like light and dark brown sugar.  Turbinado is like a very light brown sugar, demerara is like a light to medium brown sugar, and muscovado is like a very dark brown sugar. I currently use demerara as a substitute for all kinds of brown sugar, and even in place of white sugar a lot of the time. The brand I buy is called Florida Crystals, and it comes in a 44 oz plastic container. I've yet to try muscovado, but I know that more molasses flavor can't be bad.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

The grocery store, in the baking aisle.  I haven't seen a single local store that doesn't have it.


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 17, 2010)

Turbinado sugar and light brown sugar have the same molasses content, Turbinado sugar burns at a higher temp than other sugars so it stands up better to the long cook times of BBQing. I use it in all my rubs except the wing dust. Sometimes I put it on my breakfast oatmeal. Good Stuff


----------



## redfishr (Sep 25, 2016)

When you do that you miss out on the molasses flavor. Brown sugar is made using molasses


----------

